# E&M coding refresher/HELP!



## skembretson@ak.net (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi there, 

I have been working in a subspecialty since I became a CPC IN 2000, and most of our coding is time based. I urgently need to brush up on Evaluation and Management coding, most likely 1995 guidelines. Can anyone recommend a no cost/lower cost way to do this? Are there workbooks available? I know I just need practice. I'm getting so overwhelmed and am not quite sure where to go with this. I have some worksheets/reference guides, but am looking for a bit more than that. Is it best to just memorize all of the components of each area, along with the numbers associated for the level?  

Thanks for your help!
Susan


----------



## jwesterhoff (Jan 16, 2012)

*E/M Help*

The following web-site has great E/M information. Has a free basic E/M course. Hope this helps!    
http://emuniversity.com/


----------



## CBaer (Jan 17, 2012)

*EM 1995 Documentation Guidelines*

I agree with skembretson EM University is a good place to start.  They also have a case of the week (Coding Rounds) which you code select the LOS you feel is appropriate then he tells you the answer and goes through the steps to get the answer.

http://emuniversity.com/ 

Also check with your local Medicare Contractor.  Mine (Highmark Medicare Services J-12 - https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/calendar/partb/index.html) offer different EM coding webinars quarterly.  The accept both 1995 & 1997 however the training they provide is on 1995.  For the most part the provider will fare better with the 1995 EM DG.

Cheryl


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 17, 2012)

*Don't even try to memorize*

Susan,
Please don't stress out trying to memorize E/M guidelines.  People aske me for advice on E/M all the time. 
I tell you ... I ALWAYS use my little audit tool. 

So don't stress over memorizing anything. Just get a tool you are comfortable with and use it. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 18, 2012)

Make no mistake....Tess is the queen of E/M!!!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Agreed about Tess*



LTibbetts said:


> Make no mistake....Tess is the queen of E/M!!!



Her great advice helped me along the way to obtaining the CEMC.   Her advice of finding an audit tool that you like and use it all the time is the best.   There is no way you can memorize all the intricacies of E/M coding, and using an audit tool (no matter which one you like) is so helpful because it breaks down the process into manageable pieces.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jan 18, 2012)

LTibbetts said:


> Make no mistake....Tess is the queen of E/M!!!



Also agreed about Tess!! She always has wonderful advice.

I have several audit tools that I've received from other users on here; I'll be happy to pass them along, just message me your fax or email info.


----------



## GregPalmer (Jan 21, 2012)

Meagan: I would really welcome any audit tools you might have available.  I'm taking the CPMA exam in two weeks, and anything like this would be most helpful.  Thanks!

Greg Palmer
gregpalmer123@gmail.com


----------



## Sueedwards (Jan 23, 2012)

Megan I would love to see those tools as well. Thanks, Susan


----------



## chirosports (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like the tools as well.  I'm in a Pain Management Office and will be performing extensive audit on their E&M codes.

Thanks.

My email is william@seattlepainspecialist.com


----------



## nabernhardt (Feb 11, 2012)

Could I get these too please. my email address is nbernhardt@memorialhealthcenter.org
thank you


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi,

Can you please share it to me also.My mail id :careersnalini@gmail.com

Thank you so much,
Nalini CPC


----------



## SCCL5558 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would love them as well  I'm in Pain Management as well and any help is great help! 
Bronsonmedicalbill@hotmail.com


----------



## Debbie C (Feb 15, 2013)

FTessaBartels said:


> Susan,
> Please don't stress out trying to memorize E/M guidelines.  People aske me for advice on E/M all the time. Some have even referred to me as "The E/M Queen."
> 
> I tell you ... I ALWAYS use my little audit tool.
> ...


Tessa,
I would love more than anything at this point a tool that can help me with my E/M Coding.  Can you please email me your "Little audit tool"

Thank you So much!!
kmsm.hcc@gmail.com


----------



## cpccat (Feb 18, 2013)

Please e-mail me your audit tools. I am a new teacher and need to find a tool to help my class understand. Thanks
cathybair@ymail.com


----------



## deedeemaguire (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Meagan, If you could send me any audit tools you might have available, I would really appreciate it

My email address is dmaguire@mmcoa.com
Thanks so much,
Diane


----------



## daharden (Mar 10, 2013)

I just blew an interview over E&m's because I haven't coded them in probably 10 years. Our EMR coded them for us or the hospital EMR did.  I did the procedures, which I prefer.  Also, I think you can get 3 coders together and they will probably interpret an E&M code differently.  I too need to study up on them.  Any help will be appreciated as I will be taking the GSCS exam soon.  My email address is deborahharden@me.com.


----------



## tanisha83 (Mar 11, 2013)

Megan or anyone with the tools can you please email it to me at tanisha_grant@aol.com Thank you


----------



## sjenkins0070 (Mar 12, 2013)

*I'd like a copy too please.*

I realize this is somewhat of an older thread, but I am hoping the same folks still read it. My email address is shantel.jenkins@yahoo.com.


----------



## mguerra (Mar 14, 2013)

*E/M*

I'd appreciate a copy also. mg1146@txstate.edu

Thanks!!!
Maria


----------



## TjH111964 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Online E&M course advice*

Can anyone advise the best E&M online course? I understand the basics but want a refresher.  I see AAPC offers one, E&M University offers one but would like someone's opinion on the subject. ( When I coded visits way back when I used codes 90010,90500,90450, 90630. LOL)


----------



## kdavis169 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Karen Dunham CPC*

Hi Meagan 
Could you please send me the audit tools that you were speaking of? I've been trying several but could not find anything I am comfortable with. Thank You

E-mail: dunham-k@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Thouvenel (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm jumping in here too!!!  Please tell me how to get this wonderful tool!

kelly.preston@hcahealthcare.com


----------



## cmcercone (Mar 22, 2013)

*E/M codes*

I also would like this info.

cmcercone@thehealthplan.com.

Thanks


----------



## PVAzCPC (Mar 26, 2013)

mhstrauss said:


> Also agreed about Tess!! She always has wonderful advice.
> 
> I have several audit tools that I've received from other users on here; I'll be happy to pass them along, just message me your fax or email info.




I am always looking for tools to use and would very much appreciate if you would share yours with me! Thank you, Meagan :O)

My email address:

ljgcpc@gmail.com

Lorie


----------



## JJS8606 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a medical records reviewer for a health insurance and E&M Level of service plays a major role  when it comes to auditing claims, could be kind enough to also email me these tools, so i can use this as a guidence. 

Would be greatly appriciated...

Thanks!

JJS8606@yahoo.com


----------



## abbyakinleye (Mar 29, 2013)

Meagan,
If you don't mind, I would love the tools as well. My emai address is abbyakinleye@gmail.com
Thank you


----------



## kimberlydegrazia (Apr 1, 2013)

*Audit Tools*

Hi Meagan, I would love to see those tools also...could you please send to:

ddegraz@comcast.net

Thank you!


----------



## pajohnson (Apr 2, 2013)

*Audit tools....*

Hi Tess,
I would love to know what your little audit tool is... I could really use this.
Thanks 




FTessaBartels said:


> Susan,
> Please don't stress out trying to memorize E/M guidelines.  People aske me for advice on E/M all the time.
> I tell you ... I ALWAYS use my little audit tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey all,

I certainly don't mind sending out the audit tools mentioned above to anyone that would like to request them; however I haven't had much time lately to keep up with this thread.  Please feel free to email me directly to request them, at mhstrauss80@gmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## LINDA OVERTON (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Tess, Im a new in training coder and would love any audit tools you use for coding. I am having a little bit of trouble in the E/M coding......

thanks for your time!!!!
Linda 
linda.overton@ymail.com


----------



## MikeEnos (Jun 16, 2013)

mhstrauss said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I certainly don't mind sending out the audit tools mentioned above to anyone that would like to request them; however I haven't had much time lately to keep up with this thread.  Please feel free to email me directly to request them, at mhstrauss80@gmail.com. Thanks!



Please stop replying to this thread... as Meagan indicated - message her directly.  Thanks.


----------



## Lynn24701 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello Megan:  I would like some of the E&M tools also.  I work for a podiatrist and any help or info that you have would be great.  My e-mail is poncho01@comcast.net.  Thanks again.

Lynn Punturi CPC


----------



## VORLASKA (Jun 18, 2013)

i would like the tools as well.
 Thanks
 My email is  majlindalaska@yahoo.com


----------



## ROBINSTROJO (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Susan;  Any chance you could email those tools to me at robinstrojo@yahoo.com??  I would greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## abctibbett@gmail.com (Feb 24, 2014)

*Audit tools*

I would like in on this as well please! My office just purchased a new EMR that lets the physicians figure their own E/M. I'm auditing their entries but it makes me nervous. My email at work is athfw@comcast.net. THanks again!


----------



## Genene68 (Sep 24, 2016)

Megan - please forward those tools to me also. Thanks in advance!!!
genene11@comcast.net


----------



## RebeccaB (Sep 30, 2016)

mhstrauss said:


> Also agreed about Tess!! She always has wonderful advice.
> 
> I have several audit tools that I've received from other users on here; I'll be happy to pass them along, just message me your fax or email info.



Would very much appreciate any..am newer to E/M & finding it tough trying to learn it on my own

Thanks so much
Rebecca
rbognar@wiurology.com


----------



## eurovw (Oct 11, 2016)

I would like one too. eurovw@gmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## jimifetil (Oct 18, 2016)

*Can I have one too*

Jimi.fetil@gmail.com


----------

